# Single female Jewel in a 30 gallon



## labsandrusties333 (Aug 24, 2016)

I've recently noticed a young female jewel cichlid, about 3 or 4 inches, in my LFS living in the sump system of the larger 75 gallon tank. I was interested in why she was down there so I asked, and was told how a pair was brought a few months ago in from someone who had bought them without knowing what exactly a pair of them will do, so they took the pair and put them together in a tank by themselves, after a week or two the male had nearly killed the female, leaving her sitting on the bottom of the tank with little left of her fins, and her tail almost completely gone. So they put her in the sump and she's been recovering very nicely. What I'd like to know is if a single female could be housed in a 30 gallon, and if so, are there any other fish that would be suitable tankmates?


----------



## labsandrusties333 (Aug 24, 2016)

Updated news, I'm getting my hands on a 37 gallon long tank, not a 30 gallon.


----------



## james1983 (Dec 23, 2007)

That tank should work. I would stock it with fast moving tankmates like tiger barbs.


----------



## labsandrusties333 (Aug 24, 2016)

james1983 said:


> That tank should work. I would stock it with fast moving tankmates like tiger barbs.


Good to know, how about congo tetras, I'm looking for a congo river/west african biotope. Any other fish that look nice and are from that area that could work? Butterfly cichlids maybe?


----------



## james1983 (Dec 23, 2007)

Congo tetras might work. Not sure if the jewel would nip their fins or not. I know the one I had destroyed the fins of the rosey barbs I had with them. Another African tetra that might work is alestes longipinnis.


----------



## labsandrusties333 (Aug 24, 2016)

james1983 said:


> Congo tetras might work. Not sure if the jewel would nip their fins or not. I know the one I had destroyed the fins of the rosey barbs I had with them. Another African tetra that might work is alestes longipinnis.


 I'll be sure to check them out, also my lfs just got some really nice gardner killies, would they be okay?


----------



## james1983 (Dec 23, 2007)

Never kept killies so I can't really say for sure.


----------



## labsandrusties333 (Aug 24, 2016)

james1983 said:


> Never kept killies so I can't really say for sure.


Ah, oh well. I'll have to research them a bit more I guess.


----------

